# United Heroes neue Mitstreiter für MC/BWL und Ony



## Iddrella (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

Die Stammgruppe United Heroes auf dem Server Perenolde sucht noch Spieler für folgende Klassen: Hexenmeister, Paladin, Priester.

Zu uns: wir haben 9/10 Bosse von MC auf Farm (Raggi auf 23%) und wollen sobald wir Raggi gelegt haben mit BWL anfangen.

Alle Interessenten können sich auf unserem Forum informieren: http://unitedheroes.foren-city.de/.

Gruß.
Iddrella


----------

